# Wild Camping by scenic places on Isle of Man in Motorhome



## newbi (Jun 15, 2012)

We are going over to the Isle of Man next week and wonder if anyone can suggest scenic places (e.g., beach parking, riverside parking) etc where we can quietly spend aen evening in our motorhome?

Thanks


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

When you say evening do you mean an overnight stay?

There are lots of places but it depends if you want to be near pubs and shops etc.


----------



## newbi (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes, I mean spend the evening and night and then leave in the morning. Prefer not by shops and pubs but in a parking lot be a beach or trail or river .

Thanks


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

A lot depends on if they fix the Ben My Chree by next week and also which way the wind and rain are blowing.

Douglas Head. I you go along the quay past the lifeboat station there is a small road that goes up between the Petrol and Gas depots to a small free public car park. Go after 5 or 6 as some people tend to use it as an all day park for town.

Near Douglas I would try Groudle Glen 2 or 3 miles on the coast road going north. 

Castletown has Scarlet which is on the small coast road going south out of the town square. Turn left before you see the Fire Station.

Port Erin is an easy one as there is good free parking at the end of the lower prom.

Ramsey on the North Prom but you need to get a £12 permit from the town Hall in Parliament Squre.

Lots of other places.


----------



## newbi (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you. Very helpful. 

They say the problem is fixed.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

There are a few listed in the MHF campsite database. Click on the links below to go directly to the entries.

Some of the entries are a little old but you can use Google maps to check out the street view or satellite for many of the locations. Just enter the location data into Google maps ( remove the forward slash)...here is a link to the Google Map of The Sound car park just drag the little man onto the spot to see the street view.

https://goo.gl/maps/fQQQx <<<click

Mike

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ballagh-beach-campsite.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/battery-pier-car-park-campsite.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/fort-island-campsite.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/laxey-foreshore-campsite.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/marine-drive-campsite.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/mooragh-park-campsite.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/point-of-ayre-campsite.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/port-mooar-campsite.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/smeale-campsite.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/the-sound-car-park-campsite.html


----------



## newbi (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you this is so helpful. I did not know of the existence of these campsite reviews.


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Newbi,

I can tell you that all of the spots listed are still fine apart from Mooragh Park - too early.

There are lots of great places to wild camp, if you need any help pm me when you get here and I'll let you know where you can or can't stay.


----------

